# Am I underpaid ?....



## kaspar (Jul 31, 2005)

grumpy: as for the sidejobs they are for some of my fathers friends no potential customers for my boss too far of a drive for him...

>Just for everybody...its 14.00/hr, no bennies, 35hrs wk avg. 

and thanks for all the help everyone and im not trying to go behind his back and make him out to be a badguy he's great and i think thats why im with him (sounded kinda gay there)...i just wanted to know from the many more guys here with alot more experience than me if i had a good argument for more money at this point and it seems like a 50/50 argument....


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Bear in mind, EVERYBODY I've ever hired THINKS they are worth more than they get. Some are, some aren't. 

Tell your boss you work better if goals are set. Tell him its tough to make a living/support a family on your wage, but you like working for him. Ask him about health insurance. Ask him to set up a regular work review/raise schedule.

If anyone ever asks me questions like this, I'm thrilled because it means they care, and will hang around for the long haul. About 10 years ago, I hired a guy, and on the second day, he said "I like working here, will I be able to retire with you?" Damn near brought tears to my eyes. He is still with me and my lead painter.

Can't win if you don't play.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

kaspar said:


> ...he tells me that in ten years when he retires i would be able to take the business and keep the name...no problem with me he's booked all year round...



Not trying to call anyone a liar, - - I don't know your boss, - - but I have personally witnessed 3 guys (separately) get 'hosed' by similar promises, - - only to be told when the time comes, - - well, things have changed since then.

I don't say necessarily their bosses had bad intentions, - - but it's an easy way to keep the ball rolling smoothly at the time.

I told them all the same thing, - - though sorry to say for them none of them listened, - - ask the boss how much he thinks this '10-year' package would be worth, - - then divide it by 10 years worth of 40 hour weeks, - - and tell him you'd prefer to take it as you go along.

I doubt very much he'll agree, - - but that alone should tell you plenty.

Make your decisions on 'real' money.


----------



## kaspar (Jul 31, 2005)

thanks for everyones advice, i guess im gonna talk to him this week and ask him some questions on the situation "no question is a dumb question" i hope....well need a new speed square goin to the depot..hope they have the metal ones and not the plastic ones...dont want to drive to berlins later guys thanks again


----------



## ConcreteGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

Market forces govern your wage. It's not what you think you're worth so much as what someone is willing to pay. Like my advice to subcontractors, don't bid a job for what you think it's worth, instead, try to find out what they are willing to pay. You have to factor in your personal reputation.

My son is going to college and works summers in construction to pay his way. He just quit a guy who failed to live up to his promises. He took a dollar an hour cut from his previous job expecting them to match it in a month. They didn't.

So he went from $12 to $14 an hour when he changed jobs. And after his first day with them, they offered him $15 an hour, a dollar raise after his first day, lol!

Not bad for South Carolina! :Thumbs:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Ok don't buy the hype. Your wage is about right or a little high IMO. In WA if you make anything more than that you will be laid off alot because the general liability is outrageous. Since it it based on employee wages. Thanks biTc* Senn I mean Barbra. 
But I don't need some smuck to be my mouth piece. So heres a piece of advice learn to be the Alpha Male. 
You'll learn when you can't pay your mortage on the wage's he pays you but your paying his.LOL


----------



## WilsonInc. (Dec 8, 2004)

I've been doing sidework for the same contractor for 2 years now and I get paid 9.00 an hour. And I know just about everything you listed as your skills. The difference is that I know subcontract for him...for example I'll demo a kitchen and make $400 and I also do my own kitchen remodels on the side. So what I'm trying to say is maybe let him know that your interested in learning more but also you think you should have a bigger part in the business as far as making some of the profit


----------



## pwrpapa (Jul 3, 2005)

I think we are all over worked and under paid. :Thumbs:


----------



## Hard as nails! (Oct 28, 2005)

I think a lot of you guys should come over here to work. At the moment we have a 30-40% building trade deficit. Especially in the UK we need to build 250,000 homes per year to keep up with demand over the last 8 yrs. We managed less than half that. UK house prices now stand at..on average 5 1/2 times our annual income! That is the highest it's ever been in history!
(Good) Carpenters now make upto £1000/week after tax ($1770.00) based on a per/hour basis. Pricework/piecework.. you could double that!


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Hard as nails! said:


> I think a lot of you guys should come over here to work. At the moment we have a 30-40% building trade deficit. Especially in the UK we need to build 250,000 homes per year to keep up with demand over the last 8 yrs. We managed less than half that. UK house prices now stand at..on average 5 1/2 times our annual income! That is the highest it's ever been in history!
> (Good) Carpenters now make upto £1000/week after tax ($1770.00) based on a per/hour basis. Pricework/piecework.. you could double that!



HUM be a jetback or a w I guess I could give up my worm drive for that.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Hard, I do know what is going on over there. I have kept up on the British economy and have recently aquired a home in Churston.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

kaspar said:


> grumpy: as for the sidejobs they are for some of my fathers friends no potential customers for my boss too far of a drive for him...
> 
> >Just for everybody...its 14.00/hr, no bennies, 35hrs wk avg.


thats good money if its cash in hand. I started out that way too, then I realized i need to speacialize in one aspect... Ie finish carpentry, or dry wall. Its nice to be a jack of all trades, but I think it is nicer to be king of one.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Hard as nails! said:


> I think a lot of you guys should come over here to work. At the moment we have a 30-40% building trade deficit. Especially in the UK we need to build 250,000 homes per year to keep up with demand over the last 8 yrs. We managed less than half that. UK house prices now stand at..on average 5 1/2 times our annual income! That is the highest it's ever been in history!
> (Good) Carpenters now make upto £1000/week after tax ($1770.00) based on a per/hour basis. Pricework/piecework.. you could double that!


    :w00t: :no:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Can ya just imagine trying to make an aristocratic brit happy?

I think I'll stick to the good old USA, where you can get crack on every corner and 10 years for unpaid parking tickets. YeeHaa!:cheesygri :jester: 

Bob


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Hard, I do know what is going on over there. I have kept up on the British economy and have recently aquired a home in Churston.


Wow...
I think that it's spectacular that a guy can go from renting an apartment just a few years ago , to owning several homes... one of which is in Great Britian. That's the American Dream at work. I envy you, Teetor.


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Wow...
> I think that it's spectacular that a guy can go from renting an apartment just a few years ago , to owning several homes... one of which is in Great Britian. That's the American Dream at work. I envy you, Teetor.


 :bangin: :laughing:


----------



## makfence (Nov 5, 2005)

hi kaspar I`ve been a carpenter for 35 years. looks like your a young fella raally interested in learning the trade. alot of money to be made if you are agressive and hard working learn all you can while you are young, pay attension to detail. Also learn the buisness part of it working fo other people you`ll make a good living but you really make a lot of money. As for right now it sounds like you might be a little under paid. I would talk to yor boss about a raise. Another thing laying out and cutting stairs is not as hard as you might think. On your own time after work or during lunch take a 2 by 12 and try to lay out the stair thread for the house your working on. Your boss will be impressed. Remember your never to old to learn. I`m 55 and still learning. GOOD LUCK !!:thumbup: :thumbsup: 
















r



















a


----------



## stairguy (Nov 6, 2005)

Sounds a lot like me, working side by side with one of the best trim carpenters in the area. I worked for him from 1998 starting at $6 / hr. til 2004 ending at $15 / hour with benifits. The biggest problem I had was six years into it I was able to do it all, including stair building with him not needing to ever check my work. It was my boss and myself for about four years, and then his kid for the remaining two. I did about 75% of the work, him about 24% and his kid, well, you know how that goes. What made me mad was we would trim about 40 houses a year, and by MY side work pricing, whach was much lower that his I'm sure, the company would make about $250,000 a year, and I was only making about $35,000, and doing almost all the work myself. I had enough finally and went on my own. Some days I think it was all worth it, then when it starts to get slow I start to wonder. One thing I can say is I don't have to work as much as I use to to pay the bills and have some extra, but I would rather work six days a week and bank it all!!! Take the advice from everyone on here about going on your own, it is definatly tougher than you think. But as for 2 1/2 years into it making $14? Sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## Hard as nails! (Oct 28, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Hard, I do know what is going on over there. I have kept up on the British economy and have recently aquired a home in Churston.


Do you have a boat in Torquay Harbour?


----------



## Hard as nails! (Oct 28, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Can ya just imagine trying to make an aristocratic brit happy?
> 
> I think I'll stick to the good old USA, where you can get crack on every corner and 10 years for unpaid parking tickets. YeeHaa!:cheesygri :jester:
> 
> Bob


We still have the most expensive fuel costs in the world,..Glass', £0.98 ltr= Uk gallon =£3.92..US= $7.08 a gallon..!? (present exchange rates)
My overheads per month are Van fuel=£120/ $212.40.
Parking permits (to park where you work)= £110.00/$194.70.
That's before you start earning ....?


----------

